# 1:350 Jupiter 2 From The Derelict



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi guys!

Doug here. So that no one feels their thread has been hijacked, please post your ideas and pix of your 1:350 Jupiter 2 and/or diorama. I need some inspiration.

Teslabe did the impossible job of lighting the fusion core! Y3a talks about a lit interior! WOW!

This is YOUR thread guys! Anything goes! :thumbsup:

Doug


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Nothing? _Hello??_ Am I on "ignore"? A-_hem!_

I was thinking photo-etch landing gear. Photo-etch Launch Pad, anyone else thinking along those lines? 

Doug


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I plan on doing mine with a slow pulsating LED for the fusion core and a scrim backdrop for the interior. Probably will not be powered internally. I'll mount it to a rod and base with battery.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

*Fusion Core*



robiwon said:


> I plan on doing mine with a slow pulsating LED for the fusion core...


That's what I thought of doing. Masking and painting the thing...YOWsa! Yeah. I like that idea 



robiwon said:


> ...and a scrim backdrop for the interior.


Absolutely! That semi-circular design! I wonder if I printed a photo of the interior and mounted it around the inside...? Or open up the hatch, make an airlock, and have a Crash Site Diorama?

That way ya don't have to deal with the fusion core. Then again, that same theme with a launchpad. No lit core. It's in pre-launch mode...

Sheesh! I gotta GET the damn model first! 

Doug


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK, so I plan to put a yellow LED in the lil J2, and cover it in Bare Metal Foil. I will use some brass wire to support the lil J2 and ONE wire connected to the LED and the brass wire connected to the other. The back will be a 2.5mm jack and battery holder. I can unplug the lil J2 from the derelict then.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Anybody got the exact diameter of this little bugger?

I just can't bring myself to buy this kit, just to see the little J2.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

ClubTepes said:


> Anybody got the exact diameter of this little bugger?
> 
> I just can't bring myself to buy this kit, just to see the little J2.


It's 42.77mm


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

ClubTepes said:


> Anybody got the exact diameter of this little bugger?
> 
> I just can't bring myself to buy this kit, just to see the little J2.


For a visual reference, this is it sitting on a DVD


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Since the kit comes with two J2 sprues you may be able to buy a sprue set off another member, like I did. I had no real interest in the Derelict itself and only wanted the tiny J2.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

I like The Derelict itself. I just watched it on Hulu. Wow! That was some good FX! The acting was superb! The 4 foot Hero was in classic form! Yeah, this will make a nice display. One question...

Can you make _3 complete_ Jupiter 2s with what's there? Or did I misunderstand?

Doug


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Yes! You get 3 upper and lower hulls, 3 sets of gear up and 3 legs down parts.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow! Thanks!

3 complete dioramas can be done in 1:350! Plus the Derelict! Yeah. This is worth it...

Doug


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I still want to park a Jupiter 2 on top of the TOS Enterprise primary hull some time...


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Richard Baker said:


> I still want to park a Jupiter 2 on top of the TOS Enterprise primary hull some time...


Ya know, I thought of that, Richard! LOL! Good photo opportunity! What other models are in 1:350? The Seaview? The C-57D? Not sure. 

I see a Haunted Lighthouse down the road with Moebius. Seems like a natural progression. Would that work in 1:350? There were some other odd ships they encountered in the series. The Keeper. That 5th Dimension eyeball jobbie-do...

But yeah. Ya gotta do that, Richard! Can ya fit it in the shuttle bay? LOL! 

Doug


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Just for clarification. You get 3 J-2 hulls (upper and lower)
3 gear up inserts, and 3 gear down legs (enough for 1 complete gear down J-2).

So you can build 2 complete gear up J-2s and 1 complete gear down J-2.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

mach7 said:


> Just for clarification. You get 3 J-2 hulls (upper and lower)
> 3 gear up inserts, and 3 gear down legs (enough for 1 complete gear down J-2).
> 
> So you can build 2 complete gear up J-2s and 1 complete gear down J-2.


Thanks Mach! Works for me! I wonder if Paulbo has thought about photo etching that? Plus interior walls.

Damn! this could get good...

Doug


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Trek works has an amazing build-a-long on YouTube:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Jv1ZsghaONs

I think I have skills enough for a version of this. Just beautiful. I'm stealing all I can muster.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Radiodugger said:


> Ya know, I thought of that, Richard! LOL! Good photo opportunity! What other models are in 1:350? The Seaview? The C-57D? Not sure.
> 
> I see a Haunted Lighthouse down the road with Moebius. Seems like a natural progression. Would that work in 1:350? There were some other odd ships they encountered in the series. The Keeper. That 5th Dimension eyeball jobbie-do...
> 
> ...


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Richard Baker said:


> I still want to park a Jupiter 2 on top of the TOS Enterprise primary hull some time...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

You can also put the 1/350 AT-AT next to the Jupiter 2, and perhaps a Seaview?


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Awww man! That is _beautiful!_ Thanks BWolfe! You do great work!

Doug


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Radiodugger said:


> Awww man! That is _beautiful!_ Thanks BWolfe! You do great work!
> 
> Doug


Would to love to claim credit for the two pics with the Enterprise, but these were from the Moebius facebook post of the test shot of the Derelict model. The photos came from Gary Kerr IIRC.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

BWolfe said:


>


If they pilot the way Tommy originally flew NSEA Protector it'd fit


----------



## seattleguy (Jun 9, 2008)

Here are a few shots.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

seattleguy said:


> Here are a few shots.


Great way to get a feel for how large things are- main reason I lkme to keep with matching scsles.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

As I understand it, there soon may be photo etch for this thing! That would be so cool...

Doug


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Radiodugger said:


> As I understand it, there soon may be photo etch for this thing! That would be so cool...
> 
> Doug


If I can get some fricking time to work on new designs, that will be the case. Gonna finally sit down and work on hiring an assistant after I get back from Wonderfest so I can concentrate on designing and business stuff instead of packaging and shipping that are taking up the majority of my time now. (They're all important, but packaging and shipping are not what need ME to be doing them. Designing and business stuff do.)


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah, Paul! Good idea! I am AMAZED at your work! 

Doug


----------

